# Ice O way dealers?



## oldsw-31 (Dec 12, 2005)

does anyone know a dealer that sells Ice-o-way sanders. I am looking ofr a service manual and some parts.


----------



## mrplowdude (Apr 16, 2005)

not sure where in mass you are but just over the border in NH is JM Hayden Equipment Co. in Newfields. They sell Ice-o-way


----------



## RSheaLand (Jan 26, 2006)

Try calling Jim at Smiths Auto Sales in North Franklin, CT(860)642-7571 he has been very helpful to me with my 2. You could also try calling Southford Truck Equippers, the manufacturer, (203)267-6337, and ask them if they will ship or give you the phone # to Southford Garage his retail store


----------



## fire&ice (Nov 10, 2004)

Try Advanced Accessories in Boxboro, Ma. The owner is Richie Morse


----------



## bam (Jan 14, 2001)

southford truck equippers is the maker of iceoway v boxes. if you call the business in CT it would probably be the quickest way to get your parts. they have been extremely helpful to me in the past.

there phone number is on the website iceoway.com


----------

